# Tying stinger hooks



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

Guys-
Since I tie all my crawler harnesses, I figured I might as well do my own stinger hooks as well. No problem on the treble end, but does anyone have a neat kind of slip knot I can use on the jig end? I thought I might make some with small over loop knots and then dip the loop in some old vinyl jig paint, kind of like the store bought ones.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Thats exactly what I plan on doing. I also make my own crawler harnesses. Use the same knot on your stinger hooks as you use on your harnesess then dip them.


----------



## riverrat1 (Nov 1, 2001)

I use Dip it , the rubberized material you dip tool handles in to insulate them. Works good, never tried jig paint. Jack


----------



## 1sh0t (Oct 14, 2001)

I use crimpers with a small loop in the end and no fish can slip them off but when you want them off they are pretty easy.



 
Dan


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

I have used small split rings tied on the end and then dip or brush with liquid tape (same as Dip-it). They slip over the barb and work just like the Lindy ones you buy.

The latest In-Fisherman shows a knot that cinches on tight but can also be removed easily.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks, those are all good ideas.

I just dipped a few in old latex house paint, tomorrow we will see how that works. I have no idea if it will hold up.


----------



## Cangl (Jan 8, 2002)

Het Perchjerker I hope your first couple fish are small, and may it be less then a monster that demolishes that latex, I do not need to here anymore bitching then what I did the last time down there. Good luck fella Ive got my fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## nuts (Jan 3, 2002)

I use a small sleave and leave a loop off the end of it when I crimp it down. Then dip in the dip-it stuff. this works very good. Sounds like the same as what 1shot is doing

Tight Lines

Nuts


----------

